# Rick Beswick Savage Challenge



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

Has anyone ridden this during the Redlands Bicycle Classic?


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*What is it?*

Rick was a good friend of mine (as well as my attorney), I'm glad he is being honored, but what is the honor?


----------



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

It's a public ride organized in conjunction with the Redlands Bicycle Classic pro race. 60 miles, 5,000 vertical feet of climbing, max 22% grade. I'm considering riding this in March. Just looking for feedaback.

http://www.redlandsrotary.org/ride/

http://www.redlandsclassic.com/


----------

